# 2012 SM Buddy Event



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*ANNUAL SM BUDDY EVENT*​ 
It is sign-up time for 2012’s SM Buddy Event. I know that many of you that had thought about participating in Secret Santa, may have been unable to for one reason or another, so this is another fun event.

This year’s event will be slightly different than the 2011 event where you had to donate money to rescue in order to participate. That requirement is no longer in place for 2012.

Explanation of Event:
1. If you sign-up, you will be assigned an SM Buddy that will be your Buddy for all of 2012. This Buddy will not be your Secret Santa Buddy, and you are not required to participate in Secret Santa – that is a separate event.

2. You will be responsible for sending your Buddy a card at least once per quarter (although you can send more often). You may send a card for one of these Holidays or just a card to let your Buddy know that you're thinking about him/her:
First Quarter:
a. New Years
b. Valentines
c. St. Patrick’s Day
Second Quarter:
d. Easter
e. Memorial Day
Third Quarter:
f. 4th of July
g. Labor Day
Fourth Quarter:
h. Halloween
i. Thanksgiving
j. Christmas, Hanukah, etc.

3. You will also be responsible for sending a Birthday Card or Gottcha Day Card and *SMALL* (inexpensive) present to your Buddy. Gifts should not exceed $25.

4. You may send small gifts throughout the year, but are NOT REQUIRED TO.

5. You may sign up 1 or more fluffs, however, each fluff will be assigned an individual Buddy which will probably be from different households.

Qualifications for Participation:
1. You must have a minimum of 100 posts on SM by December 15th – 25 of which must be within the last 60 days.

Sign-Up Info:
1. If you want to participate, please pm me and provide your email address so that a Questionnaire can be mailed to you.

2. Notification of participation and completed Questionnaires must be received by me no later than Friday, December 9th.

3. Buddy assignments will be emailed to you (with the completed Questionnaire) on December 15th.

It is the participant’s responsibility to remember to comply with the Rules of participation. Reminders, etc. will not be sent to participants.

This event is intented to be fun. :chili:It is about having a new buddy for the year that you learn more about. Any time you are thinking of your buddy, is the right time to send a card. 

*LIST OF SM MEMBERS THAT HAVE INDICATED THAT THEY WANT TO PARTICIPATE:*

Alexa
angel's mom
bailey02
BeautyBoy
BellaEnzo
bentleybsmom
beckinwolf
Bibu
bonsmom
casa verde maltese
cyndrae
DelilahsMommy
DonnaD
edelweiss
Furbabies Mom
jenniferhope423
jerricks
Lacie's Mom
LamborghiniGirl
maggieh
maglily
*Missy*
mommatee
MoonDog
Orla
RudyRoo
sassy's mommy
S&LP's Mommy
snowbody
socalyte
sophiesmom
uniquelovdolce


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Count Milo in (of course )


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler says, "I'm in again this year. I love getting mail."


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Sounds like a fun event! But we are too new :mellow:


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

mom,do we have anuff posts, i want to send male.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah! I think I can qualify for this one! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

BellaEnzo said:


> Sounds like a fun event! But we are too new :mellow:


You will have until December 15th to get enough posts.


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh, I think we can make it to 100 for this one!


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh JoJo and I would love to have a buddy!!! I better get posting  x x


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We were extremely busy this past year and haven't been able to be around much, but we are finished with that project now and would like to participate. This sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

ahhhhhakdfbakdnsvkamxcn!!! yay! I love buddies. Secret or public!!! -Rudy


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Dolce says he wouldn't miss it for the world


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

We're all SOOOOO looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Lilly loves to get mail also..... count us in.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

we want to do this!! sounds like fun!!
count us in!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Better get posting!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Angel: I wuv me a male too.

Me: ANGEL!!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

What a wonderful event! 

This year we really like to take place! Please, count us in! :w00t:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

how fun!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

It looks like I have some posting to do! :w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

RudyRoo said:


> ahhhhhakdfbakdnsvkamxcn!!! yay! I love buddies. Secret or public!!! -Rudy


Rudy -- are you saying that you want Secret for your Buddy? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I'll start sending out Questionnaires later this week. I'm so glad that people are excited about this event.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I love the new rules for this years' Secret Buddy event!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Lynn, How do you know if you qualify or not with the amount of posts??


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- you qualify. For others, I can check. But I think it's mostly the newbies that need to get their posts up to 100 and you can see how many posts you have under your avatar.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

We love our Secret Buddies!!! Count us in


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I wouldn't miss it...I love these events!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Misto would love to participate! But only if someone would want her, a non-malt buddy. :blush: I completely understand if not!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Everyone wants Misto as a Buddy --- are you kidding??? She's too darn cute and is a favorite here.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Misto would love to participate! But only if someone would want her, a non-malt buddy. :blush: I completely understand if not!


Well, Milo would LOVE Misto to be his buddy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Misto isn't a Malt??? I thought for sure she was. She fits right in and we love her!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

wow you ladies are so nice! i figured she wouldn't be as fun since she can't wear bows, doesn't need all the grooming stuff, isn't pure white.. i could go on LOL :blush: in that case we definitely want to participate! we love it here :wub: and we would love a buddy to bond with for a whole year!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jacquelyn -- we have a handful of "honorary maltese" on SM and Misto is definitely one of them. 

(Bailey of Bailey&Me is another, then there's Lindy -- another Chi -- Michelle's Amber is a Cocker on I could go on and on). We love them all.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter won't be participating this year but I'm excited that so many others are going to as I love the posts about cards and gifts received!!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness and Tessa want in on the fun!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Okie dokie........we returned our questionaire.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Tyler says, "I'm in again this year. I love getting mail."


Oh what a doll...or handsome manly doll haha. Such a cute pic! 

Oh I'm so excited about this...need to get posting for sure! I am such a card lover!! Sending and receiving!!! It's so nice to show someone your thinking of them and also nice to read something someone wrote to you...Rustee and Paislee agree with me hehe :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Please check the bottom of the first post in this thread to make certain that I have included you if you want to participate. I will continue to update as more people let me know.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Phoebe wants a buddy!!! This will be fun!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ray is very excited. He wants to know if he gets to be an honorary Maltese...after all a lot of people think he is a Malt. MiMi is napping and told me to ask her again later.Ru says, "If I'm still here tomowo I be happy. If I hab anuder birtday dat be a miricle."


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Please include us this time around.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bumping


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Pippa and Cozette wouldn't miss it!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Rustee and Paislee can't wait!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Misto would love to participate! But only if someone would want her, a non-malt buddy. :blush: I completely understand if not!


I can't imagine anyone not wanting Misto,Malt or not, how can anyone resist that much cuteness in such a tiny package!!!!

sign me up and my mob of five up


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

and, yes---Lisel wants to be invited to the party---she is like Hillary Clinton---she has not yet found "her voice" but Kitzel is speaking for her! Big brothers are awesome!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

yay for 2012 buddy event :chili:

awe I think that Snowy & Crystal will have to stick to enjoying seeing others' posts instead this time as their mommy's not sure how good will she be at keeping up with next year's deadlines.

But it will be fun to watch out for the cool fluff participants  :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

If you've let me know that you want to participate, please check the bottom of Post #1 in this thread to make certain that I have you on the list.

Thanks


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bumping


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Please add Delilah to the list!! Samson has a buddy still!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Just emailed my questionnaire back to you. Thank you, Lynn. I'm excited that Angel & I are going to participate this time around.


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

i have sent in bentley's Questionnaire.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

I would love to participate! I better hop on the posting! What an amazing idea!


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Yay I finally have enough posts to participate


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

am i to late?


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't think so, I think you just need to PM Lynn before December 9th with your email address, the quesitonairre is due back by then as well...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sent Elisabeth the questionnaire this morning. Just waiting for 4 people to return theirs. 

Buddy assignments this weekend.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Ahh, I need to send mine in but I haven't gotten the pups measurments! It's on my list to do! Will send it to you tomorrow!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - I'm a bad dog!!! I never got back to you with the questionnaire you sent me to check. It's all good and yes I'll go with Tyler's Gotcha Day. This time I'll try to remember that's what I picked to go with instead of his b'day. :brownbag: I've been so busy that I forgot all about it. But I did get my SS gift out in time. :chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:chili: We can't wait to get our buddy's name and info. :biggrin:


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

YEAH! So excited! I emailed the form back. Finn and Lily are ready to start sending gifts and cards!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Pearlan says: deaw Lynn, i also wants to pwease pawticipate, i wuv sm buddies!! :wub:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Yay! We can't wait either!!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Misto would love to participate! But only if someone would want her, a non-malt buddy. :blush: I completely understand if not!


OMG, how cute is Misto...:wub::wub::wub:! She's such a cutie...awww. I melted just seeing her picture....awwww!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Hi guys,
I know we're VERY new - have been the members only 2 days, but we'd LOVE to participate. I'll do my best to reach 100 posts requirement.
Charlie would love to have a buddy....if somebody would want him:blush:.
We don't really know anybody here except sweet Lindsay & Opey:wub:.

Please let us know. We love to send presents to other doggies.

Katie & Charlie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Katie -- we have some members that are about to get new fluffs within the next month. Their other fluff(s) are already participating, so I may be able to pair you up with one of the new puppies. Again -- it will be about a month, so I know that you will have 100 posts by then -- for sure.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Katie -- we have some members that are about to get new fluffs within the next month. Their other fluff(s) are already participating, so I may be able to pair you up with one of the new puppies. Again -- it will be about a month, so I know that you will have 100 posts by then -- for sure.


Thank you so very much, Lynn.
That is very sweet of you. I would be happy to have any precious fluff from this great site as Charlie's Buddy! Charlie and I are thrilled to be a part of this family.

Katie & Charlie


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Katie -- we have some members that are about to get new fluffs within the next month. Their other fluff(s) are already participating, so I may be able to pair you up with one of the new puppies. Again -- it will be about a month, so I know that you will have 100 posts by then -- for sure.


Lynn, sorry to bother, but I just noticed Lindsay's Opey doesn't have anybody either and we already talked to each other few times.
Would it be possible to pair Opey with Charlie?


----------

